# Harbor Freight 20% coupon and sales items?



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

I have seen numerous posts here about purchasing a sale item at HF and then using the 20% coupon for additional savings. When I have tried that at the local HF I am told the coupon cannot be used with sales items.

Question: For those of you who have successfully used the coupon with sales items, how did you go about it?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not sure how it works either. I have done it, and I can tell you for a fact it can be done. But, from other posts I have read here, it seems like the policy is not consistent. Not from one store to another, and not from one clerk in a particular store to another.

The coupons have printed in the fine print right on the coupon,"not to be combined with any other discount or coupon". I took the sale flyer into my local store with the 5 speed 10×18 mini lathe discount price of $194 and handed it to the clerk. She looked at the lathe in my basket and scanned it, then scanned the coupon. I said can I also use this, and handed her a Wood Magazine HF 20%off coupon. She said, " let's see", and scanned the coupon. The price on the register changed from $194 to $155. She said, "yes, that works".

But, I have had other clerks in the same store say, "No, they can't be combined" on other purchases. I just ask if they will take it before I buy now. If they tell me no, I just wait and try later with a different clerk.


----------



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

Any time I have tried it, I am told I cannot use the coupon with sales items. Guess it just depends on the clerk.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had the clerk scan the discount coupon, but didn't get the discount. Didn't try with a magazine coupon though.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never tried to apply a coupon to a sale item in-store. But I've applied coupons to sales items online numerous times. 
I can't wrap my mind around the logic. Why would the corporation allow online customers to stack coupons on sale items, but not in the physical stores?


----------



## LumbarChuck (Dec 18, 2013)

Taking a cue from Tedstor, I added the Sale item (the 20% coupon mentions no discounted items) to an online cart, copied the code off the coupon in the email into the Coupon box in the cart and Applied it.

The online site accepted it.

Now I'll print out the page and take that in to my local HF store, and ask them to explain it if they question it.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Hm, its sounding like it could be somewhat random (can we expect any less from HF?). I've gotten the coupons in those ValPack coupon packs in the mail and have been able to use those in store. If I remember correctly, they just scanned it and it took it. Last time I went, they were having one of those tent sales and I definitely didn't buy anything at full price.

In fact, the guy handed me a free tape measure too, as the other half of the coupon was for that. Didn't even know/ask.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I've had it accepted and I've had it turned down in the same store. I don't know if it depends on the clerk or what. Most times it doesn't work, but I keep trying. Never give up, I say.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I use the 20/25% coupons all the time with sale items. HF can be rather funky with their policies. I can't help but wonder if it depends on the cashier you have, as I find myself intentionally lining up for those that are easier to work with.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

They can be used with a regular sales item but not with the super saver coupons


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Coach is right. (at least at my HF)

If it is a Super Saver Coupon (like the inserts in the Saturday newspaper, or on the home page of the website), you can't stack that with the 20%+ off coupons.

I've found that the 25% off coupons usually make the item less than the Super Coupon price.


----------

